#  Ernährung >   Wann trifft der JoJo Effekt ein >

## NiniSupri

Ich hab mal eine doofe Frage  :Smiley:  
Viele sagen ja immer nach der Diät kommt der JoJo Effekt, weil man dnan in alte Eßgewohnheiten fällt. 
Aber was mache ich dann vorher falsch das so etwas überhaupt passiert. 
Egal welche Diät ich mache, ich muss ja ein Kaloriendefizit haben.
Und sobald ich mit der Diät durch bin schleiche ich ja langsam  wieder an den Verbrauch dran den ich brauche. 
Hab ich dnan auch shcon einen JoJo Effekt? oder ist das nur bei den 0 Diäten wo man dann von 1000 kalorien auf 3000 Kalorien von den einen auf den anderen Tag wechselt?

----------


## Äskulap

Hallo,  
prinzipiell ist es wichtig das Sie Ihren Grundbedarf decken, wenn Sie sich Ihren Grundbedarf ausrechnen lassen dann werden sie so je nach Größe Beruf und Gewicht so Daumen x Pi auf 2000 Kalorien / Durchschnitt kommen. 
Danach sollten Sie halt ungefähr soviel Kalorien essen wie Sie verbrauchen. 
Nicht mehr und nicht viel weniger.  
Am Abend sollten Sie kohlenhydratlastige Speisen dann halt noch leiden, und statt Weissbrot Vollkornbrot z.B: essen.  
Wenn Sie sich an diesen Grundbedarf halten was Sie so ungefähr auch sollten.  
Dann sollte es zu keinen Jojo Effekt kommen da dieser Wert nur relativ wenig abweicht - ein Leben lang.  
Natürlich gibt es Tage da schlagt man mal drüber aber so lange die nicht zum Standard werden  :Smiley:  sollte es gut funktionieren! 
Viele Grüße

----------


## NiniSupri

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.
Daraus schließe ich das der größte Fehler den alle machen einfach ist das sie nach einer diät zu viele kalorien wieder essen und somit das gewicht wieder zunehmen.

----------


## jobwa

Stimmt so nicht ganz.
Um es mal einfach auszudrücken :Grin: er menschliche Körper stellt sich  relativ schnell um, d.h. wenn er länger im Sparmodus versorgt wird (Diät) , "glaubt" er an "schlechte Zeiten". Wenn dann wieder ein "normal" gegessen wird, legt der Körper erstmal Reserven für (kommende) "schlechte Zeiten" an. Das ist so ein leidiges Überbleibsel aus gaaanz früher Menschheitsgeschichte......  
Also es liegt nicht wirklich nur an einem "zuviel" an Kalorien, wenn eine Diät scheitert. 
LG
jobwa

----------


## Äskulap

Jobwa hat vollkommen recht.  
Sagen wir Sie haben einen Grundbedarf von 2000 nehmen aber nur täglich 1000 Kalorien. 
Nun geht der Körper überhaupt mal in den Sparmodus, weil er denkt "hui hui, da kommt immer weniger" danach isst man wieder 2000 kalorien die Denkweise des Körpers/Gehirns geht dann in "ahhh endlich kommt wieder was das lager ich gleich wieder ein, falls wieder mal eine schlechte Zeit auf mich zukommt."  
Deswegen sind die meisten Diäten nicht wirklich sinnvoll, eine Ernährungsumstellung wo vor allem überschüssige Kohlenhydrate und Fette weggelassen werden ist um einiges sinnvoller.  
Was nicht heißt das sie jeglichen Zucker oder jegliche Kohlenhydrate weglassen sollten da Kohlenhydrate zu Glucose umgewandelt wird und Glucose Energielieferant fürs Gehirn ist  :Smiley:   
Also die Zauberformel ist ausgewogen ernähren  :Smiley:  ein bisschen Sport und das geht dann im Normallfall von allein, wenn nicht sollten Sie nach organischen Gründen suchen z.B: Stoffwechselstörungen.  
LG 
Fabian

----------


## Filliz

Hallo 
Ich bin jetzt seit Mai letzten Jahres in einem Frauen-Fitnessclub. Wichtig ist zwei bis dreimal pro Woche eine Trainingseinheit einzuplanen, um Muskeln aufzubauen. Denn Muskeln benötigt man zum verbrennen von Kalorien.
Wichtig ist auch, den Körper nicht auf Sparflamme zu reduzieren, da sich mitunter auch Heißhunger Attacken provoziert werden,- diese sind contraproduktiv. Ernährungsumstellung ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.
In meinem Club ist Ernährungsberatung, Fitnescheck alle 6 Wochen und sehr gut motivierende Trainerinnen. 
Ich habe seit Mai etwas mehr als 6 Kilogramm abgenommen und 21 cm insgesamt an Umfang (Hüfte, Bauch, Oberschenkel und Oberarme) verloren. 
Für mich ist es kein Problem, wenn es etwas langsam vorangeht, denn man hat sich sein Gewicht ja auch nicht in 6 Wochen drauf"gefressen" :yes_3_cut: .
Also kein Stress machen,-gut Ding will weile haben. 
Alles Gute 
Tanja

----------


## mimi02

Wenn du dich abmagerst und einfach zu schnell abnehmen willst

----------


## melhanni

Weniger Kohlenhydrate kann man schon machen, aber sieh vorallem, dass du nicht nur 2-3 Malzeiten zu dir nimmst sondern 5-6 kleinere Portionen...Dann kommt der Körper nicht auf die Idee auf Sparmidus zu schalten  :Zwinker:

----------


## Läuft

Ich denke wenn man einfach zu schnell Abnehmen will

----------

